# Would you say this was blasphemy?



## LeeJUk (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Bit of an odd post here. Well I'm a big fan of the Smiths. The English band that was popular in the 80's and still has a kind of cult following even though they split up.

However one of the things I cannot decide on is if some of the lyrics are wrong for me to listen to as the name "Lord" or "God" is used. Would you say it was wrong for me to listen to this as a Christian and that this is in fact blasphemy/taking the Lord's name in vain.

Here are the lyrics in question:

"See the life I've had, could make a good man bad.
So for once in my life, let me get what I want...
Lord knows, it would be the first time.
Lord knows, it would be the first time." 

please please please... - the smiths

"And in the darkened underpass
I thought Oh God, my chance has come at last
(But then a strange fear gripped me and I
Just couldn't ask) " 

There is a light that never goes out - the smiths

I really cannot decide.

Regards

Lee


----------



## Michael (Aug 20, 2010)

I would not personally consider listening to the Smiths blasphemy. However, if your conscience is pressing you...leave it alone.


----------



## jandrusk (Aug 20, 2010)

I would agree with Michael Turner, and I would consider this a transgression against the third commandment. Throw the CD out if your conscience is convicting you.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 21, 2010)

The lyrics appear to me to be taking God's name in vain. They use his name but not in a reverent way or one that actually considers his character and person.

This violation of God's commands is so commonplace today we can't completely avoid it. If we followed a hard and fast rule never to take in any art or entertainment that is in some way ungodly, we could hardly participate in the culture. But that said, often we who know better get used to such violations and they cease to bother us. We even slip into actually enjoying them. The fact that it _is_ bothering you is a good thing. Listen to your conscience.


----------

